
Show HN: ModelMod – modify art in games - jmquigs
https://github.com/jmquigs/ModelMod
======
PhasmaFelis
This is pretty cool! I wonder what specific use cases the author had in mind.
I've been through the short video and the first three minutes of the long
video, and haven't seen anything mentioned.

~~~
jmquigs
Author here. I use it mostly for character mods, just like I show in the
videos. I'm a pretty typical "programmer artist" though, so my mods are
primitive.

I've also used it for removal. For instance, some games have your character
wearing backpacks and the like, which annoy me. So I delete them.

I'm curious to see what real artists will be able to do with it. I'm hoping I
can get some better demos from them.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
So it really is just for when you think a character should look different?
Interesting. I'm not an artist, so that wouldn't have occurred to me, but I
have hacked up scripts and stats when they annoy me (e.g. "Whaddaya mean I can
only carry one grenade at a time? That's stupid!"), which I suppose is much
the same thing.

~~~
jmquigs
Yes, its just cosmetic. Hacking the grenade count is what I would consider to
be a gameplay mod, and there is a third category, UI mods, featured in WoW.
With some overlap between them.

I think people who pay for games should be able to do all types of mods, but
developers often think otherwise, or, maybe they just don't have time to build
mod support into the game.

------
yodon
Does this work with procedural geometry games like Minecraft?

~~~
jmquigs
I never tried it with minecraft. I'd have to guess no. I think minecraft
optimizes rendering by batching geometry up into big chunks. These wouldn't be
very useful as the basis for mods. Could be wrong, though.

